# E4 Part Closehandler



## jupa (6. Okt 2017)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne in meriner E4 Anwendung unterscheiden ob ein Part manuell geschlossen wurde oder ob der Part durch Closen der Applikation beendet wird.
@PersistState und @PreDestory wird in beiden Fällen aufgerufen. 

vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruss


----------

